# Hi i new!!! :D



## lovemycat123 (Mar 20, 2008)

hi!! I love cats! their so cute! (aren't they??)
:lol:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Do you have any kitties of your own? If so we would like to see pictures!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hello and welcome. I hope you enjoy the forums.


----------



## Missy's Dad (Mar 3, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## lovemycat123 (Mar 20, 2008)

thank you all! but I don't have my kitten now she got lost  she had black, gray, white mixed. she was really cute but I don't have a pic of her.
(I wish i did!)


----------



## Blossom (Mar 5, 2008)

Hello & welcome to cf.  That's too bad, what happened? did you try & find her?
My very first cat dissappeared when I was a child. My mum said the greyhounds probably got her.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hello and welcome from me and the gang


----------



## lovemycat123 (Mar 20, 2008)

when she got lost i was so sad i went looking for her but didn't find her.


----------

